# Bessere Software gesucht wie: Router Reconnect



## 16Blue89 (2. Dezember 2017)

Hi,
kennt wer evtll. eine bessere Software als Router Reconnect
möchte halt gerne eine neue IP via Mausklick haben
ich dachte halt es gibt noch etwas besseres als Router Reconnect weil das ist die letzte Aktualisierung von 2010 ist halt irgendie schon ein bissel alt


----------



## nur (2. Dezember 2017)

das alter des progs is doch erstma irrelevant u nach den bilder zu urteilen werden auch „nur“ einfache befehle an den router gesendet...
aber hier z.b. kannst dir deine progs aussuchen u im internet dann auch nach neueren versionen suchen


----------



## tandel (2. Dezember 2017)

Je nach Grund für diesen gewünschten IP Wechsel könnte ein VPN Dienst vielleicht besser geeignet sein.


----------



## 16Blue89 (2. Dezember 2017)

tandel schrieb:


> Je nach Grund für diesen gewünschten IP Wechsel könnte ein VPN Dienst vielleicht besser geeignet sein.



ja gut VPN klingt ja auch nicht schlecht
aber wer kennt denn einen guten VON Dienst der auch uneingeschränkte Geschwindigkeiten mit bringt?


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. Dezember 2017)

Wozu braucht man sowas ?


----------



## 16Blue89 (2. Dezember 2017)

ich glaube Router Reconnect geht bei mir nicht,weil ich Kabel Internet habe sprich an meinem Router ist ein Coaxial Kabel angeschlossen also kein DSL Anschluss


----------



## keinnick (2. Dezember 2017)

Das eine hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun. Schließlich "holst" Du Dir keine neue IP, sondern der Provider gibt Dir eine. Und ja, bei Vodafone (ehem. KD) ist es z. B. so, dass Du wochenlang mit derselben IP unterwegs bist und daran kannst Du auch nichts ändern - trotz Reconnect. Mit IPv6 hat sich das dann mit dynamischen IP-Adressen eh erledigt.


----------



## 16Blue89 (2. Dezember 2017)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das eine hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun. Schließlich "holst" Du Dir keine neue IP, sondern der Provider gibt Dir eine. Und ja, bei Vodafone (ehem. KD) ist es z. B. so, dass Du wochenlang mit derselben IP unterwegs bist und daran kannst Du auch nichts ändern - trotz Reconnect. Mit IPv6 hat sich das dann mit dynamischen IP-Adressen eh erledigt.



also bringt mir dieses Programm doch nix (Router Reconnect)
komischerweise wenn ich bei Ebay kleinanzeigen mehr als 8 Angebote einstelle,kommt da immer so eine Captcha frage wo du die Zeichen unten eingeben musst.und ich habe auch schonmal probiert wenn ich meine Fritz Box 6490 Cable vom Netzt nehme und dann wieder ans Netz stecke,kann ich komischerweise bei Kleinanzeigen weitere Sachen einstellen bis dann eben irgendwann wieder diese doofe Captcha Abfrage kommt.Dann kann das ja nur so sein das wenn ich die Fritz Box vom Strom nehme und diese dann wieder dran stecke eine neue IP Adresse habe.Oder ist das dann doch nicht der Fall?


----------



## justme (7. Dezember 2017)

Ist die Captcha Abrage den so schwer?

Damit soll Spam ja etwas gedrosselt werden, finde ich nur richtig!

Und welche IP du bekommst, kannst du doch auf der Fritz!Box sehen?


----------

